# First Range Trip



## rahrah12 (Mar 12, 2009)

I took my Sig P220 Carry to the range for the first time today.

This was my first time shooting a Sig. Coming from only shooting Glock 21SF it took some getting used to. 

The double action trigger was a much longer draw and I consistently was shooting lower then where I was aiming.

I had no failures and the recoil was very manageable. I really enjoyed this gun and am thinking about going back tomorrow to get some more practice with it.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

You may eventually look into getting a Short Trigger for it. It reduces the reach required to cycle the trigger for those with shorter fingers or just want to make DA a little bit more managable. Is it a DAK or DAO? Were your shots going low just with DA or were they doing the same with SA?


----------



## rahrah12 (Mar 12, 2009)

Its DA/SA

My hands are pretty large so I do not believe that I need a short trigger.

The SA shots werent to bad at all it was mostly the DA where it was going pretty low. So I have no doubt that I am completely to blame. I am coming from a Glock background and used to that trigger. Found it weird that the bulletes werent really going left or right, just low but down the center line.

I am anxious to get back to the range and get some more practice in. It felt great.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

You are likely correct in your assesment. Here is a tool that may be useful.










Try to be honest and objective in evaluating what is happening during DA when you shoot. Be aware enough to see in you are breaking your wrist or unconsiously drooping your head. Anticipating the recoil is sypmtomatic as you are waiting for what seems an unnatural amount of time for the trigger to break.

Just to test your evaluation, do this (if at all possible) both from a bench/sandbag/rest and off hand. That should help confirm your diagnosis. After you identify your problem, you just have to train yourself into curing it. Good luck and don't forget a progress report.


----------



## rahrah12 (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks for the chart...

definitely falls in line with what it felt like I was doing... I look forward to fixing it...


gun felty amaizing though, shot everything without any hiccups


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a zip file wit ha bunch of targets (the correction target left and right handed included) that I made up a couple years ago. They are mostly pdf files. if you (or anyone for that matter needs them PM me a email address and I'll send them pff

That shooting low I see most the time from shooters that are dropping the bbl a little trying to compensate for the recoil.

That zip is about 7 megs to I can split it to smaller ones if needed.


----------

